# ITX-Gaming-PC bis 800€ - Kaufempfehlung?



## hardsphere (13. November 2014)

*ITX-Gaming-PC bis 800€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Spiele-Laptop vor 2 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich seitdem quasi abstinent gelebt habe, wollte ich mir nun mal wieder ein gescheites System zusammenstellen. Zwar würde ich wieder ein Notebook favorisieren, allerdings habe ich bisher noch keins gefunden, das bezahlbar, wertig und spieletauglich ist, weshalb ich mich nun zum Kauf eines Desktop-PCs im ITX-Format entschlossen habe (der ist zumindest in Ansätzen mobil).

Mein Budget lag ursprünglich bei 600€ aber ich denke, ich werde es wohl auf 800€ aufstocken müssen.
Was ich definitiv haben möchte:

- als Basis, wie gesagt ein ITX-Gehäuse, vorzugsweise den Cooler Master 130
- als CPU nen i5 (von den genauen Typen habe ich keine Ahnung)
- als GPU mindestens ne R9 280 oder 290 oder ne gleichwertige Nvidia-Alternative, die idealer Weise in den Cooler Master 130 passt 
- als Speicher ne SSD mit mindestens 120GB, als Datengrab reicht mir ne 500GB HDD
- 8GB RAM
- ein Blu Ray-Laufwerk, nen Brenner brauch ich nicht

Lässt sich daraus was hübsches zaubern? Ich bedanke mich schon einmal vorab für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Das mit dem BluRay würde ich mir überlegen, denn ein BD-Laufwerk + die passende Software ist mindestens so teuer wie ein separater Player, der wiederum im Zweifel unkomplizierter ist. 

Aber mit 800€ wird es so oder so eng, wenn du ne starke Karte willst UND eine SSD UND BluRay...

Mein Vorschlag:


Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 180 €
ASRock H97M-ITX/ac, Sockel 1150, ITX 90 €
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 66 €
Cooler Master Elite 130, ohne Netzteil 36 €
Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M, 500W 60€
Toshiba DT01ACA  500GB 40€ (1000GB kosten nur 10€ mehr, das nebenbei)
SSD A-DATA SP900 128GB 62€

Das wären dann ca. 540€. 

Vlt noch ein guter CPU-Kühler, der wg. des Gehäuses aber flach sein muss: Scyhe Kozuti für 25€ oder Xigmatek Praeton LD963 für 20€

Also sagen wir mal 560€. Dann bleiben Dir noch 240€. BD-Laufwerk zB das Lite-On  iHOS104 für 40€ - d.h. mit BD-Laufwerk hast du nur 200€ über für die Karte.  Ohne BD würde es locker für eine AMD R9 280X reichen und fast für eine R9 290. Mit BD-Laufwerk reicht es aber nur für eine R9 280.

Du könntest zwar beim Netzteil sparen und auch beim Board, aber da hab ich jetzt extra etwas qualitativ bessere Teile genommen. 

R9 280: MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca 27cm, oder je 29cm die hier Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928WF3OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder die ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
R9 280X: zB MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Club 3D Radeon R9 280X royalQueen, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-R928X7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  jeweils 27cm - andere bis ca 230€ sind eher 28-29cm lang. 

R9 290 MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  28cm


Hier wäre noch ein ähnlich teures mini-ITX-Gehäuse wie das Cooler Master Thermaltake Core V1 mit Sichtfenster, Mini-ITX (CA-1B8-00S1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   mit mehr Raum für etwas höhere Kühler und trotzdem genug Platz für ne Karte bis 28,5cm


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

nja, ich hab mal geschaut, laut Caseking passen ist das Gehäuse Karten bis 34cm rein


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Jo, ins 130 passen lange Karten - dafür aber nur sehr flache Kühler. Die Karten hab ich jetzt extra rausgesucht, falls er doch ein anderes Gehäuse nimmt mit weniger Platz für lange Karten.

PS: ich vertipp mich immer und schreibt statt Karten Katzen - Mensch Enisra!!!


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

*purrrr* :3

"Ich han jetzt eh 34cm lange Karter eingebaut, der Rechner schnurrt 1A wie eh Katze" 

Und nja, man sollte schon noch erwähnen, dass das Problem mit den BR-Laufwerken am PC nur der ist, das man alles in einem System hat, denn die kosten für ein normalen Player sind nicht wirklich geringer
Nebst dazu kommen ja noch die ~80€ für ein OS dazu, außer man nimmt SteamOS


----------



## hardsphere (14. November 2014)

Wow...ich meine WOW! Das schlägt ja sogar die Fachberatung in nem PC-Geschäft! Ich danke euch vielmals für die große Mühe und die detailierte Aufschlüsselung meiner Optionen.  Das BD-Laufwerk spare ich mir dann. Im Prinzip brauche ich es auch nicht, es wäre nur "nice to have", aber das kann ich ja immer noch nachrüsten. Nen Win-Key hab ich auch schon, von daher passt dann alles und es sprengt nicht mal mein Budget.

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Kann ich mit dem Mainboard irgendwann auch auf nen i7 aufrüsten oder ist das wieder ein anderer Sockel?


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

Aufrüsten und CPUs ist immer so eine Sache, ansich kann man in das Board von einem Celeron bis hin zum i7 alles reinhauen, aber da die kommenden, schnelleren Prozessoren eigentlich auch immer einen anderen Sockel haben und sich der Leistungsgewinn innerhalb von der gleichen Generation, speziell wenn es um den Wechsel von i5 auf i7 geht, nicht wirklich groß rechnet, macht es eigentlich nicht wirklich Sinn. Grade auich weil aktuell die Letzte Generation immer noch ähnlich viel Geld kosten. Wenn dann würde ich eher gleich die 45€ drauf legen und einen Xeon E3 1231v3 nehmen
Caseking.de » Prozessoren » Sockel 1150 (Intel) » Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3,4 GHz (Haswell) Sockel 1150 - boxed

Das ist im Moment so einer der wenigen Geheimtipps, von der CPU her ist der fast identisch mit dem i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit die bei Spiele PCs eh obsolet ist und etwas langsamer als ein i7 4770, aber das kann man eher nur messen, nicht wirklich spüren.
Und auch so denke ich macht der Wechsel von einem i5 auf den nächsten i7 auch nur dann bedingt sinn, wenn man weglässt das man ein neues MB braucht, da der Leistungszuwachs bei CPUs zwischen 2 Generationen lange nicht mehr so Groß ist wie Früher und auch nicht so stark wie bei GPUs. So kann man mit einem älteren i5/i7 und einer neueren GraKa heute noch alles sehr gut zocken.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2014)

hardsphere schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Kann ich mit dem Mainboard irgendwann auch auf nen i7 aufrüsten oder ist das wieder ein anderer Sockel?


Das ginge zwar, zumindest wenn Du nicht zu lange wartest und es noch Sockel 1150-CPUs auf dem Markt gibt. Aber ich würde es auch mit Enisras Tipp halten: wenn du auf "Nummer Sicher" gehen willst, dann nimm direkt den Xeon 1231v3 - der ist quasi ein i7. Es KANN sein, dass der kaum was bringt, bis mal wirklich 8Kern-CPUs benötigt werden, und der Xeon DANN für eine 8Kern-CPU eher schwach ist, so dass Du erneut aufrüsten musst - dann haste halt Pech gehabt und 40-50€ "umsonst" ausgegeben. Aber WENN ein 8Kerner bzw. core i7 sich mal lohnt, dann HAST du durch den Xeon eben bereits einen für einen Aufpreis, der bezüglich Deiner Investition nicht unbezahlbar ist  

Aber erst nen i5 nehmen und vlt in 2 Jahren nen i7, das wird sich eher nicht lohnen. Denn in 2 Jahren wird es den passenden i7 vlt gar nicht mehr geben, oder es gibt ihn, aber der kostet zB 200€, obwohl eine dann ganz neue CPU für einen neuen Sockel nur 150€ kostet und schneller ist, so dass Du lieber gleich Board UND CPU wechselst als nur nen i7 nachzukaufen.


----------



## hardsphere (15. November 2014)

Moin. 

Ich wollte mir meinen Traum-PC gestern bei hardwareversand.de zusammenstellen (ich wäre mit dem i5 gegangen) und war leicht irritiert, als mir das System den Einbau einer R9 290 verweigerte. Dann dämmerte es mir jedoch...Hitzestau.  In einigen Foren hab ich zwar von Leuten gelesen, die eine solche Konfiguration nutzten, beruhigende Langzeittests habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden. Dafür einen Nutzer, dessen Cooler Master so heiß lief, dass sich die Grafikkarte von alleine runtertaktete.

Also entweder baue ich doch ne 280 ein und spare sogar noch etws, bin dafür aber was aufrüsten angeht am Limit oder ich wähle ein anderes Gehäuse, bin dann aber nicht mehr mobil. Hmmm... 

Fällt euch noch ne Alternative ein?

P.S. ...und reicht ein 500W-Netzteil überhaupt aus für ne R9 290?


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2014)

Nein, das hat nix mit Hitzestau zu tun. Die R9 290 AMD wird rein messtechnisch heiß, aber nur ein winziger Teil des Kerns - die Karte macht nicht den ganzen PC heiß. Erst recht nicht, wenn man einen Kühler des Graka-Herstellers hat mit 2-3 Lüftern. Die Tests, wo die R9 290 sehr heiß wurde, sind sicher mit dem AMD-Referenzkühler, der nur einen Lüfter hat. So eine Karte sollte man eh nicht kaufen, auch weil die laut ist.


Bei Dir liegt es sicher am Netzteil, denn hardwareversand.de richtet sich beim Konfigurator nach den Watt-Zahlen, die die Graka-Hersteller empfehlen, und da reicht ein 500W-Netzteil ANGEBLICH nicht - das stimmt auch, wenn es ein sehr billiges ist oder wenn man eine extrem stromhungrige CPU hat, was bei Intel aber nicht der Fall ist. Die Hersteller gebend da immer "zu viel" Watt an, damit nicht user, die ein 25€-Netzteil mit angeblich 500W haben meckern können, wenn die Karte nicht läuft - denn so ein Netzteil bringt effektiv oft nur 300-350W, was dann knapp nicht reicht. Nur deswegen werden je nach Karte gern mal 550, 600 oder auch 650 Watt "empfohlen". 

Wenn Du aber die Einzelteile per Preisvergleich einzeln aufrufst, jeweils einzeln  in den Warenkorb legst und erst am Schluss bei "Service" den Rechner-Zusammenbau zufügst, müsste es auch mit einem 500W-Markennetzteil kein Problem sein.

Am besten einfach hier PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware  bei der Suche (die "Artikelsuche", NICHT das Feld ganz oben im blauen Bereich neben dem PCGH-Logo) dann die einzelnen Bauteile eingeben, anklicken, den link zu hardwareversand nehmen (nicht zum "Abholshop" ! ) - dann klappt das bestimmt


----------



## hardsphere (15. November 2014)

So, nach guten 20h ausgiebiger Recherche und langem hin- und  herüberlegen, hab ich jetzt ne passende Konfiguration für mich gefunden.
Bei deinem Eingangsvorschlag zusammen mit ner R9 290 wäre ich auf 940€  (inkl. Versand und Zusammenbau) gekommen. Das hat mein Budget dorch arg  überspannt.
Daher habe ich zu ner Sapphire R9 280 gegriffen, weil in Tests am  ruhigsten und kühlsten läuft. Bei der CPU hab ich mir 20€ gespart und zu  nem i5 4460 gegriffen, da ein 4590 im Moment noch keinen Unterschied  macht. So läuft mein Mini-ITX nun kühler als mit der potenteren Hardware  und ich habe mit ner CPU der 5. Generation, ner R9 290 und 16 GB RAM  noch lohnenswerte Optionen zum Aufrüsten...so in zwei Jahren. Alles in  Allem bezahle ich nun  756€ und hab sogar noch ne 840 EVO mit 120 GB  drin.

Nochmal danke für die ausführliche Hilfe! :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Das ich bei hardwareversand keine r9 280 und höher in mein  ITX-Gehäuse bekam lag nicht an dem Netzteil, sondern tatsächlich daran,  dass die entsprechenden Karten einfach für ITX gesperrt wurden (warum  auch immer), Aber reinpassen tun sie definitiv und ne Sapphire sollte  auch als R9 290 in nem Cooler Master nicht überhitzen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. November 2014)

hardsphere schrieb:


> So, nach guten 20h ausgiebiger Recherche und langem hin- und  herüberlegen, hab ich jetzt ne passende Konfiguration für mich gefunden.



Na endlich.


----------



## hardsphere (15. November 2014)

Dennis, hör auf meine Threads zu stalken! Hast du keine Specials mehr zu schreiben oder was!?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. November 2014)

Doch


----------



## LOX-TT (15. November 2014)

hardsphere schrieb:


> Dennis, hör auf meine Threads zu stalken! Hast du keine Specials mehr zu schreiben oder was!?





DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Doch




gut das WE ist


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2014)

hardsphere schrieb:


> So, nach guten 20h ausgiebiger Recherche und langem hin- und  herüberlegen, hab ich jetzt ne passende Konfiguration für mich gefunden.
> Bei deinem Eingangsvorschlag zusammen mit ner R9 290 wäre ich auf 940€  (inkl. Versand und Zusammenbau) gekommen. Das hat mein Budget dorch arg  überspannt.
> Daher habe ich zu ner Sapphire R9 280 gegriffen, weil in Tests am  ruhigsten und kühlsten läuft. Bei der CPU hab ich mir 20€ gespart und zu  nem i5 4460 gegriffen, da ein 4590 im Moment noch keinen Unterschied  macht. So läuft mein Mini-ITX nun kühler als mit der potenteren Hardware  und ich habe mit ner CPU der 5. Generation, ner R9 290 und 16 GB RAM  noch lohnenswerte Optionen zum Aufrüsten...so in zwei Jahren. Alles in  Allem bezahle ich nun  756€ und hab sogar noch ne 840 EVO mit 120 GB  drin.
> 
> ...


 Ach so, das hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, dass Du ja ein ITX-Gehäuse wolltest - man hätte natürlich auch einfach die Karte separat bestellen und einbauen können =


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2014)

nja, eine Karte kann man eigentlich easy verbauen und nja, man sollte wenn vielleicht eher daran sparen, denn im gegensatz zur CPU kann man die dann doch ohne große zusatzinvestition austauschen


----------



## hardsphere (19. November 2014)

Separat bestellen und einbauen muss ich die R9 280 ja auch, weil bei Hardwareversand alles über R9 270 für ITX gesperrt war (es sei denn, die sind so freundlich und machen das trotzdem), warum auch immer. Ja, die 20€ für die etwas bessere CPU hätten mich auch nicht arm gemacht aber dann hätte ich auch noch ein paar Euro mehr für ne 280X investieren können und noch ein paar mehr Euro für ne 1TB-Festplatte und und und... Passt schon so wie es ist und zur Not kann ich die auch selbst auswechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Also, ich denke, da stimmt was mit deren Datenbank nicht, so dass manche ITX-Gehäuse rausfallen, obwohl es passt. ITX wird jedenfalls nicht GENERELL geblockt - wenn ich nämlich mal ZUERST eine R9 280X "einbaue" beim Konfigurator und erst dann bei nem Gehäuse nach ITX filtere, werden mir einige zu Wahl angezeigt - zb das Zalman M1. Und auch nach Auswahl des Gehäuses bleibt es dann in der Konfig (macht man zuerst das Gehäuse und dann die Karte, wird je nach Gehäuse das Gehäuse dann "gelöscht" )

Evlt. haben die auch einfach nur Erfahrungswerte in der Datenbank, laut denen ein Gehäuse mit einer Breite/Tiefe von X/Y nicht ausreicht?


----------

